
Government Spyware Targets Mexican Activists and Their Families - petethomas
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/19/world/americas/mexico-spyware-anticrime.html
======
DarkKomunalec
But but.. but we can't allow terrorists a safe space to hide!

